# Rock*Me*Hard Place



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok guys. I need some help on this one. I recently had to move out of the house where I was doing all my screenprinting. I had to move in with some friends until I can buy my house (you know how long that can take). There is not room for my equipment so I had to store it. I have a website that I cannot advertise until I have all my designs printed. I started on the website before I had to move. I'm thinking about ordering plastisol transfers and heat pressing my designs for my clothing brand. Is anyone here (i'm sure there are) ordering transfers for their clothing brand and if so what is it costing? I have roughly 20 designs and it frustrates me that I will have to outsource when i have the equipment but I need to get moving with my business. How are you guys doing it that have your own clothing line but do not have the equipment? I think I feel a little lost since I just can't design a shirt then print it myself like I am used to doing. Any word of wisdom or stories on how you got your brand up and running would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Many of the transfer vendors have prices available on their website, off the top of my head, Semo Imprints, F&M (transferfreedom.com), Ace Transfer, First Edition all have prices on their website; and there are others whom I'm not remembering at the moment. 

I have tested samples from most of them and found them all to be excellent quality. If your designs have lots of color then you should look at companies with lots of standard colors to avoid fees for color mixing. Howard Sportswear has the most colors (83) followed by Silver Mountain and Dowling.

Later today I'll try to post a listing of all the major transfer vendors with their website.


----------



## acmeprinting (Jun 4, 2007)

Most of my designs are one color. Thank you so much for the information!!


----------

